# questoin bout my m3



## shp1124 (Mar 30, 2004)

well i just bought a bmw 97 m3 (e36) sedan auto and people in my school are saying it's fake because my steering wheel is the black leather 4 spoke and no m emblem on it and my seats are just regular racing seats with no m embroidering. Is this how the 97's came or am i wrong. It's really annoying people hating on me at school saying my car is a fake m3 and that it's really a 3 series. anyone know where i can buy m3 recaro seats and a new steering wheel? please tell me if i'm wrong but the steering wheel i'm pretty sure is stock and the seats seem aged like the back so i think it came iwth the car also please help!!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The e36 M3s came in different configurations - luxuray package, etc. and there were changes between years as well. Your classmates may not know them all. Can you post some pics of your car?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

You could run a Carfax report on the car, that will confirm the model and engine in the car. It will cost you a few bucks.

There are also VIN decoders online that will tell you how to read the VIN to determine what the car is.

You can also go by a BMW dealer and have them print out a copy of the service history (from th computer) on the car, they should also be able to confirm that it is an M3.


----------



## shp1124 (Mar 30, 2004)

scottn2retro said:


> The e36 M3s came in different configurations - luxuray package, etc. and there were changes between years as well. Your classmates may not know them all. Can you post some pics of your car?


i have pictures if u want to see them aim me on shpark1124


----------



## tamum3 (Feb 27, 2004)

Only late model 98's and up came with the 3spoke steering wheel with the colored bmw roundel on it. So most people have the plain 4spoke black leather steering wheel....it should have the tricolor stitching all along the inner part of the wheel. Sedans and convertibles didnt come with the vader seats, they came with sport seats which are basically the 3 series seats. I've heard they ran out of the material to put the tricolor stripes on those seats, so you may have just gotten one without them.

The late '98 and up 3spoke steering wheel can be had, but it is pretty costly new ($700-800) because you have to get the airbag with it. Check the classified/for sale sections on this and other bmw forums and you may be able to get one for around $500.

Here is a pic of the regular 4spoke wheel like you should have...you can see the stitching a little bit:










Here is the vin decoder...if your cars vin# starts with WBS then it is an M car:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> You could run a Carfax report on the car, that will confirm the model and engine in the car. It will cost you a few bucks.
> 
> There are also VIN decoders online that will tell you how to read the VIN to determine what the car is.
> 
> You can also go by a BMW dealer and have them print out a copy of the service history (from th computer) on the car, they should also be able to confirm that it is an M3.


 Isn't there a plate riveted on the inside driver's door frame with the model indicated? I know there is on the E46. :dunno:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

There also should be the cover over the engine, the oil fill cap, the exhaust, the wheels . . . all this stuff could be replaced by a wannabe, but it's not likely the got all of it.

What color are the gauge lights? I think they only put red in Ms as well.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Let's not forget the ///M on the instrument cluster.


----------



## LordGop (Feb 10, 2003)

If the suspension is stock go to your rear wheel and look between the front of the rear wheel and the fender. I'll have to get down on your hands and kneels or if you can bend over really far. On part of the suspension you will see the M logo, not in any color its black sort of embossed here is a pic to show you where to look, it forward towards the front of the car. This is my 325is (sold but I didn't have a good shot of the M)

But yea all and all just do the VIN thing then bring it to school and be like ha! Cause mine is a 98' and I have the 4 spoke wheel, but I do have the vaders seats =)


----------



## borntoheal (Apr 28, 2004)

*It's not a fake*

I've got a '96 M3 luxury edition. It doesn't have the sport seats, it has the powered seats, which I'm happy about and it doesn't have the 3 stripes embroidered on them. I also have the same steering wheel as you. it does have the ///M on the dash. On the engine cover it does say, "M Power". Don't worry, it's not a fake, you probably have some of the luxury edition parts on it is all.

Borntoheal



shp1124 said:


> well i just bought a bmw 97 m3 (e36) sedan auto and people in my school are saying it's fake because my steering wheel is the black leather 4 spoke and no m emblem on it and my seats are just regular racing seats with no m embroidering. Is this how the 97's came or am i wrong. It's really annoying people hating on me at school saying my car is a fake m3 and that it's really a 3 series. anyone know where i can buy m3 recaro seats and a new steering wheel? please tell me if i'm wrong but the steering wheel i'm pretty sure is stock and the seats seem aged like the back so i think it came iwth the car also please help!!


----------



## m3teknitian (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah, it got me worrying too, mine didn't come with the type-II sideskirts, front lip, vader seats and m stitching on my seats. I checked the plates on the side of my door to ensure it was an M, so that made me feel better . It SHOULD come with the M cluster guage unit, stitched steering wheel, M shift knob (if stick shift), M Power engine cover, and various other "M" parts on the car.


----------

